# Launch spot for Longy



## wobbly (Jun 13, 2007)

Guys,

I'm a Shire boy and do not know the area well but was advised to launch the yak from "Fishermans bay" which is just North of the longy rock shelf. And there is plenty of toll parking adjacent to the slipway

Is this best place to launch?

Where do you do it (with the kayak that is, er not the missus)

Regards

Brian


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Take Anzac Ave off Pittwater road. You'll then see a drive way to your right leading to I think it's a gold club. Take that drive way and that'll lead you to the parking spots just up from the ramp and the beach.

Cheers

Marty


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Brian,

I've attached a Google map reference:

http://maps.google.com.au/maps?ie=UTF8& ... gle%20maps


----------

